# First time ND hunting



## Bboud37 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm from Southern Louisiana. 2 of my friends and I are thinking about making a trip to ND this year for about a week to duck hunt. My mom grew up in Minot but hasn't gone back in quite sometime. We would probably stay somewhere there with distant family. Is there any good hunting anywhere around there? We hunt a lot of marsh land here in Louisiana. I'm just wondering if anyone has any tips. I've looked at the PLOTS system and am doing as much research as I can. It seems like you just find public land and go hunt it but that just sounds too easy being from here. Are the areas really densed down with hunters? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Geaux Tigers!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f329/ ... 7ed1b3.jpg

Shows where all the concentrations of water are.............Just pick a few, scout and knock on doors...........


----------



## Feathers (Oct 27, 2011)

Look for areas on the map with lots of water and put on some miles scouting. You should find opportunities to field hunt or water hunt. You really don't need that much decoys. I don't think there will be a ton of pressure in that area from non-residents because the oil boom has made it extremely difficult to find lodging at a reasonable price. A lot of pressure in ND is nothing compared to most other states, even in the highly pressures areas. Get a plot book when you get out there it shows the public land (WPA's, WMA's etc.). If you find birds on posted land track down the farmer. Most of them are very friendly and willing to let you hunt on their land if you simply ask.


----------



## Bboud37 (Aug 18, 2013)

I appreciate the feedback! I will definetly get one of these plat maps. In South Louisiana we've been sprayed with BB's from other blinds nearby so as long as it's not that much pressure we will be fine! Any recommendation on what time is best to go or is that kind of unpredictable? We are thinking first week in October or the first week in November. I appreciate all of the advice!


----------



## porkchop65 (Feb 12, 2013)

One thing to keep in mind is all Public and PLOTS land is off limits to nonresidents from October 12th - 18th.


----------



## Feathers (Oct 27, 2011)

Bboud there will be huntible numbers throughout the season. If you go early (first week in Oct) there will be lots of ducks that have not got their plummage yet. Some guys care about that, others do not. Most of the birds at that time of the year will be locals. Early in the year there will not be snows and there is a lot less honkers. Most of the honkers around will be locals that have been getting hunted since Mid-August although there should be some molt migrators that are fairly fresh. There are plenty of birds around this time of year but if you only want to shoot greenheads and pintails it can be a bit challenging.

I would say the first weekend in November would be better assuming the small water doesn't freeze. Some years freeze up happens in late October other years late November. We usually go around the end of Oct, start of Nov, and only had it freeze on us once. Once the small stuff freezes there can be unbelieveable hunting or it can be a bust depending on how hard the cold hit. To have good hunting after freeze up you need to be by the river or by big water that stays open. Minot is not terribly far from big water and the Missouri so if it were up to me I would say first week in November between the two options you listed. Later in the year you get a lot more variety of ducks along with snows and cranes. As you said it is unpredictable but that is my best advice.

You are going to have a blast. Being on the prairie in the fall is nothing short of awesome! Hunting is just a bonus.


----------



## Bboud37 (Aug 18, 2013)

First week in November will not be too late will it? If there is a freeze in the small ponds, do the fields still produce decent hunting? I honestly just want to come to see the shear numbers and the landscape. I'd like to see some pretty colored birds and knock down some limits, but the total experience intrigues me! We would be driving up on Thursday the 31st (Halloween) and hunting from the 2nd to the 6th. Do you think the pintail and mallard numbers would be good then? Man you have me counting down the days already! I've been watching youtube videos of NoDak Hunts and they are unbelievable.

How are the geese around first week of November?

Also, I saw the 8th was the first day of deer season in North Dakota and from what I've read it is really serious. We would be gone 2 days before it started, but would it be difficult to get on land with this being so close?

I appreciate all of the help on this forum. If any of you ever have any questions about coming down to Louisiana whether it be for hunting/fishing or just a good time in New Orleans feel free to PM me.

Thanks!


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Minot is a pretty great Mecca for all kinds of waterfowl; divers, mallards, pintails, specks, snows, lessers, cranes, swans, Canadas.

You should not have a hard time finding birds out there. Even if the small ponds freeze over in early Nov you can still find the birds.

You should have no problem finding birds or land to hunt. There is alot that never gets posted. Many wheat fields/ small ponds never get posted. I would avoid areas around Max or any of the Refuges or lakes because of higher pressure and people.


----------



## Gr8outdoors27 (Sep 24, 2012)

Minot area is pretty decent from my limited experience in the area. It depends all depends on the weather. I second everything that has been said. Get a PLOTS book and/or a plat book and start driving. There is public land all around in the area that can provide some good hunting at times. There are big water options in the area too and if it doesn't freeze too hard the birds can stay quite late.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The weather is my biggest concern this year so far it has been really screwed up, spring went late, then hot, then cold, now hot again. Personally I'm not counting on any small water being open in late October- early November. So you might want to have a plan B to hunt closer to bigger water......

One other thing to consider about pressure. Lots of guys didn't get deer licenses this year. I've talked to about 15 people and only one has a license. That may put more waterfowlers out there in early November.


----------



## Bboud37 (Aug 18, 2013)

Again I appreciate all of the advice. You all have given me more than I imagined I would recieve. The date is pretty much set in stone for freeze or no freeze we will be there chasing birds! Lake Sakakawea doesn't look too far from Minot so if a freeze does happen that will be our go to. I'm also seeing north of Minot is the Upper Souris Wildlife Refuge with a nice body of water. Anyone ever hunt any of these?


----------



## porkchop65 (Feb 12, 2013)

Are you asking if anyone has hunted the refuge??


----------



## Uncle Fuzzy (Dec 27, 2005)

One other thing. You might want to retune your duck calls. Those northern ducks don't repond to a call with a cajun accent.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Bboud37 said:


> First week in November will not be too late will it? If there is a freeze in the small ponds, do the fields still produce decent hunting? I honestly just want to come to see the shear numbers and the landscape. I'd like to see some pretty colored birds and knock down some limits, but the total experience intrigues me! We would be driving up on Thursday the 31st (Halloween) and hunting from the 2nd to the 6th. Do you think the pintail and mallard numbers would be good then? Man you have me counting down the days already! I've been watching youtube videos of NoDak Hunts and they are unbelievable.
> Thanks!


Timing is tough, first week in November could be in the 60's or could have a foot of snow. If it doesn't freeze too hard you can usually find birds around the bigger ponds and small lakes. Pintail numbers are usually not very good that time of year - you will probably see some but the majority seem to migrate out by mid-october or so. You'll have fun, just don't inflate your expecatations too much. You are not going to find a swarm of ducks over every hill.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry we don't have any Tigers here, but if you want to find some other people from the South they are in the Western part of the state.
That being said, pond start freezing around the end of October depending on winds and temps. Less people also hunt that time of year so there are more options. The first week in October is a busy one, but not always better. Migration starts in mid october just before the freezing starts when Canada starts to freeze out. You can always hunt larger water or fields when the small bodies freeze. its more of the what do you want to hunt? Geese, Mallards, Divers? Late season is best...Teal, Wood Ducks, you'd better come early.


----------

